# Which glass sealant is best to apply in Winter?



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

The one thing missing from my detailing products is a glass sealant. I'm very happy with AG Car Glass Polish to get the exterior glass nice and clean. But I don't have a sealant on the glass at the moment.

As we're not getting much good weather now, I want to seal the glass, but I have some questions:

1. How long do you have to leave the sealant on before it 'cures'? - I'm thinking about Nanolox Urban Glass Sealant;

2. Should I seal all the exterior glass or just the windscreen?

3. Is there anything better for the price, ease of application and performance than Nanolex Urban Glass Sealant?


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

I've used gtechniq g1 and can recommend it easy to apply bit harder to remove but works well


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

evoke said:


> 3. Is there anything better for the price, ease of application and performance than Nanolex Urban Glass Sealant?


Ive not used Nanolex before but I had a talk with my dealer a couple of days ago about glass sealants and he said that Nanolex ultra is currently the best glass sealant on the market price/performance wise. It has a unique formula that stands out from other glass sealants.

Another option with a unique formula is Optimum glass coat but it is expensive.

He said formula based you can put glass sealants into 2 groups:
1) Sealants with "low" durability like Angelwax H2go, Bouncers drop&roll glass sealant come from one manufacturer and are based on the same or similar formula
2) Coatings with "high" durability like Carpro fly by forte, Gyeon Q2view come from another manufacturer and are based on the same or similar formula

Nanolex ultra and Optimum glass coat are different but Nanolex is way cheaper.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i used gtechniq G5 as its easier to remove than G1 and better for low town speeds apparently?

works really well, alot better than the rain x i was using.

i did 2 coats on the windscreen and 1 on the side and back windows. and did the shower screen in the bathroom!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

1. How long do you have to leave the sealant on before it 'cures'? - Depends on the weather and what you're using

2. Should I seal all the exterior glass or just the windscreen? - up to you, I seal all of them.

3. Is there anything better for the price, ease of application and performance than Nanolex Urban Glass Sealant? I really like H2GO

However the best one to apply is the one YOU like the most.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i dont think bouncers drop and roll and h2go are the same manufacture as bouncers make everything them selves but i could be wrong this time, see what jay says


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I use nanolex urban now as my only glass sealant. 
I love it and haven't found anything that works as well, for me!

I leave it 10 mins to bond, but that's because I always apply in a shaded area. Wouldn't recommend applying in sunlight, have done once and it was a NIGHTMARE to take off! Lol 

Personally I Seal all glass, normally 2 coats on the front and 1 all round. Not necessarily needing to apply two coats but each to their own! 

I don't think you would go wrong buying and using urban!


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Many thanks guys. I'll order some Urban and get those windows sealed!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

evoke said:


> Many thanks guys. I'll order some Urban and get those windows sealed!


nice one, im using it too and it really is great stuff
just polish the windscreen first with glass polish then give it an ipa/panel wipe down first so the glass is spotless and the sealant bonds better :thumb::thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

For what it's worth I only use a "proper" glass sealant on the windscreen. The other glass gets Auto Finesse Tough Coat. It seems to last longer on the glass than on paint!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

I can vouch for Nanolex Ultra Sealant, bought the kit for £29.95, i got 10 months from a single application on daily work van, the 30ml bottle goes a very long way, 1 mondeo, 1 focus, 1 Peugeot van and an X5, and bottle is still half full, only downside and it's a minor one, wet weather you get build up of road spray on window, if windscreen isn't washed for 2 weeks say, it take speeds of 50-60 mph before water beads off fast, drizzle has no effect on the coating you still need wipers


----------



## Pastavic (Nov 16, 2013)

Soft99 Glaco mist. You can use it for wet or dry glass. No need cure time. Water takes from 50km/h. It's my best for this winter.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Lucky I saw this as I'm about to do the same thing. I was considering nanolex ultra as I've seen reviews of the si3d, assuming the ultra is as good 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

armufti said:


> Lucky I saw this as I'm about to do the same thing. I was considering nanolex ultra as I've seen reviews of the si3d, assuming the ultra is as good
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Having both ultra and urban I'd go with urban. It's much easier to use

Regardless of what you get you need wipers on after a couple of weeks. I use ultra on my side windows and urban on the windscreen

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Kyle 86 said:


> Having both ultra and urban I'd go with urban. It's much easier to use
> 
> Regardless of what you get you need wipers on after a couple of weeks. I use ultra on my side windows and urban on the windscreen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks! What was it about the ultra that made it a pain?

Which seems to offer better protection/repulsion?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)

Armufti, Ultra isn't a pain to apply, just don't follow instructions EXACTLY and you'll get better coverage, you can pretty much soak the applicator pads, they take very little product to soak them, even squeeze few drops on windscreen to, very little product comes out you will amazed how far it goes.

Urban = Temporary 
Ultra = PERMANENT


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I recently removed Rain-X from the front screen of both mine and my wife's cars so I'm looking for a replacement. 

Looks like Nanolex Ultra is what I'm likely to go for, so I'll report back on it if I get it.

Does anyone know if it 'mists-up' the screen on damp mornings like Rain-X does?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)

Del-GTi said:


> I recently removed Rain-X from the front screen of both mine and my wife's cars so I'm looking for a replacement.
> 
> Looks like Nanolex Ultra is what I'm likely to go for, so I'll report back on it if I get it.
> 
> Does anyone know if it 'mists-up' the screen on damp mornings like Rain-X does?


yes it can do but not for long once your cars blowers are on it soon clears, if you liked rain x you'll be blown away by Ultra, put plenty on the applicator pad not just the 10-15 drops nanolex recommend, you'll see a lot lot easier where you've applied it, practice on side window first if your unsure, nothing to be frightened of applying it, its a doddle


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Personally i've used G Techniq G5 and always impressed as long as you prep well it lasts for a long time, I tried Gyeon view as an alternative and I couldnt get on with it so now back to G5 easy to use and beads nicely. At waxstock the guy on the G Techniq stand said hes not overly impressed with G5, but for me its a winner on price and performance also used on show door also.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i dont think bouncers drop and roll and h2go are the same manufacture as bouncers make everything them selves but i could be wrong this time, see what jay says


You are not wrong.

Drop and Roll is not made by anyone else and we don't make it for anyone else.

:thumb:


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Applied Nanolex Ultra on Monday. So it looks like I'll get to test it out tomorrow when I take the car to work as we're currently getting sleet/snow here. Fingers crossed it works ok and I applied it correctly. It's been pretty cold here so I left it a bit longer before buffing it off and the car has been sitting in the (cold) garage since Monday afternoon, so hopefully it will have fully cured. Also, thoroughly cleaned the wiper blades. 

Will report back on how I get on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

Do you not find that the AG glass polish leaves a nightmare amount of dust ?


I'll be picking up a bottle on G5 once it's time to replace my used products.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Jaffa91 said:


> Do you not find that the AG glass polish leaves a nightmare amount of dust ?
> 
> I'll be picking up a bottle on G5 once it's time to replace my used products.


It is dusty, but I like how easy it is to use and it gives a nice, streak-free finish.

Well, had some rain/sleet on the way to work this morning. First impressions of Ultra are that it's very good. I must have applied it correctly, as the coating seems even with no patches.

No smearing, just a hint of wiper judder, but I think that could be just the coating is so fresh. It was silent wiper judder though, if that makes sense, just you could see it on the screen as it wiped.

Time will tell, as to how it lasts/degrades and I'm gonna apply it to the wife's car and that will be the real test as she puts the wipers on if it even looks like rain!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been using Power Maxed Rain off and its very easy to use and does perform really good.


----------



## BeyondEvil (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice, I soo need this. Thanks!


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Applied nanolex ultra on my work van a while ago and its great, easy to apply and lasts a long time and also wiper resistant.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

Gtechniq g1 today with no problems :thumb:


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm really keen to seal my windows with Nanolex Urban! Could someone just confirm for me when having to use the wipers that the screen doesn't smear like rainx?


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Tiffviz said:


> I'm really keen to seal my windows with Nanolex Urban! Could someone just confirm for me when having to use the wipers that the screen doesn't smear like rainx?


Never smeared with mine, as long as you do the prep right you'll have no problems

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Another BIG thumbs up for Urban.:thumb:
Geoff


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nanolex Urban and Ultra are epic. I've just been using Angelwax H2GO lately though, cheap, very decent durability and stupid easy to use. :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Nanolex {for} glass coatings are fantastic,really duarble.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Apr 9, 2015)

Firstly thank you for everyone's input. I have G6, G4, G2 and G1 (bought as a kit) and I also have Fogfight and Stoner Rain repellent spray. I must be doing things wrong as I although I managed to clean the windscreen and other windows but I see a misty affect on the car - I also noticed spray marks on the dry screen. I maybe using wrong cleaning/buffing towels. I even tried it today but still no good.

I am thinking of trying something else but first I would like to know the right procedures.
Can someone please mention their method of cleaning the glass/windscreen/windows please?

Many thanks

Kindest regards

J.


----------

